# Form 11 Sole Trader



## RIRE (16 Mar 2010)

Please advise me on the following:
I registered as a Sole trader at the end of December 2008, the reason I was unemployed and tried to earn money.
I registered for VAT and PAYE.
Recently I received a Form 11, and I do not know what to do with it, here is the resons.
During Jan 2009 to Dec 2009 I earned about 6k as a Sole Trader. 
Other monies I received was jobseekers benefit.
I did not employ anyone, and all my PAYE returns were "0" null
I did pay VAT whenever I made something (VAT3 Returns)

Can I ask to have my Form 11 submission date extended so that I could sort this out? Where and how?

I am employed now (1.5 months ago) 
Should I terminate the Sole Traded - business?
Should I terminate the VAT and PAYE?

Desperately, seeking sound advice,

Rohan


----------



## Domo (17 Mar 2010)

You need to complete your Form 11 and declare your income from self employment (producing a set of accounts to show your income and expenditure).
You need to de-register for PAYE, VAT and Income Tax.


----------



## Joe_90 (18 Mar 2010)

Well,

As you registered in Dec 08 you have until Oct 10 to file your return. You should deregister from VAT and PAYE immediately complete TRCN1(revenue.ie/en/tax/it/forms/trcn1.pdf) and send it to your local tax office. 
If you do not intend to earn anything as a sole trader in 2010 then complete the Form 11s for 2008 & 2009 and deregister from Income Tax on TRCN1 above.


----------

